# help with colors



## dns (Nov 23, 2011)

```
#!/bin/sh
echo "^[[1;39m|=Test No Work=|^[[0m"
```

How no work ? :-(


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 23, 2011)

Because you're typing it wrong.  The ^[ is actually an embedded escape, typed with ctrl-v esc.

But that's not a good way to do things.  Instead, use printf(1) to put in a readable escape character that won't mess with editors and viewers.

```
#!/bin/sh
printf "\033[1;39m|=Test Works=|\033[0m"
```


----------

